# Bow Tune??



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I need to get my bow tuned and would like new strings. Any recommendations? I know there are some guys on the forum that will get me some new strings but cannot remember who was mentioned last time i saw a thread about this. I have had a recommendation to use someone at Wild Arrow but i would also like to look at other options.

Any info would be great


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

alpinebowman makes great strings.

Here is his facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/darkarchercustoms/?fref=ts


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I can certainly help you out.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Wilde Arrow. Great Guys))--------------->


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I returned your PM dadams41


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wilde arrow hands down. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Who did you end up going with? Wilde Arrow has been incredible to me, hard to imagine taking my bow anywhere else!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Add my voice again for Wilde Arrow...


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for asking MY opinion Dave.


----------

